# Best Variety of Orchard Grass?



## Farmer Mark (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey HayTalk friends,

I'm in northern VA and make small squares for horse customers. I probably could start a topic on varieties and breeds of the horse customers themselves, but this topic is on what is the best variety of orchard grass. I have both WP300 and Persist. A neighbor of mine has a field of Potomac. When we both entered our hay in the county fair, my WP300 won best hay in show, beating out his Potomac. A couple years ago, our local COOP stop selling the WP300 and started selling PERSIST. A couple of things are different between the two. In the hotter summer, Persist seems to "rust out" and growth slows whereas there is no impact to the WP300. Second cutting is everything in the horse hay business. The WP300 stays green as poison even after baled. It doesn't get as sun bleached even to the point of getting as dry as a popcorn fart (8-10%). I think Persist is a newer developed variety and everybody is raving about it still. But my experience is telling me different.

It is hard to get a straight answer or one that is not motivated by profits from a seed salesman. Anything anyone has to share on this topic would be greatly appreciated.

-Farmer Mark


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mark-my experience is that Potomac is too early for us here in Va unless you are able to wet wrap it. Goes stemy too early. I am using extend and tekapo (short spreading variety) and have used Haymaster from Southern States which I like-very leafy. I have used profit but was not impressed. I am getting ready to put in a 10 ac field of extend and a endophyte friendly fescue.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ive been mainly using Benchmark and pleased with it. Not as early maturing as some varieties and with some rain and a little nitrogen it produces a good bit of second cutting.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Just so you know farmer mark there is a thread dedicated to hay customers. Called horsey people.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Benchmark here, got it at Southern States.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never used the wp300 you mention but do have a field of persist and have been quite pleased with it. Seems to be very tough and resilient just like it's supposed to be and here with our hot summers and sometimes drought conditions a tough, hardy orchard grass variety is top priority with color and maturity taking a back seat. It does seem to get some rust during hot weather but not as bad Potomac does.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Comparing Potomac to new improved varieties is like comparing a Model T to a Ferrarri.New improved varieties have way better disease ratings.Yield more.Potomac is also a early variety and gets mature faster so quality drops faster.

Crown Royal and Latar are some good varieties.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

This WP300 sounds very interesting. Very little I can find online, but what little I've found, it was developed to some extent for warmer weather climates, so probably a good choice for my neck of the woods in VA.

Warmer climate growing abilities and the original poster's comment about color retention make this grass sound like a good choice for me. I am very interested in any comments/experiences with WP300.

Bill


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

leeave96 said:


> This WP300 sounds very interesting. Very little I can find online, but what little I've found, it was developed to some extent for warmer weather climates, so probably a good choice for my neck of the woods in VA.
> Warmer climate growing abilities and the original poster's comment about color retention make this grass sound like a good choice for me. I am very interested in any comments/experiences with WP300.
> Bill


Call Evergreen Seed in Rice, Va.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm gonna go against the grain on this one. In my experience the new "latest and greatest" seed variety do not have the stand longevity that the old tried and true has. I like Potomac and the coming in early I think has more to do with our cool wet spring we have had in the past couple years. Extension agent was telling me a while back that Potomac still has the best yield at the research station in orange. I'm gonna stay with Potomac. And I'm here in va, I farm land in greene, orange, albamarle, and louisa county.


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

I am currently looking to put an additional 20 acres of Orchard Grass in currently I am growing Tekapo and am personally happy with it but, it is the only orchard grass I have ever grown so I know no difference. What is everyone opinion of new seeding in Michigans thumb area? The guy in centeral Michigan suggest Escelon but, is sold out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

We'll I was planning on planting 25 acres of persist in the next couple weeks, but I have noticed a lot of rust in my neighbors fields with persist. Would like to here more about wp300


----------



## bunkhouse (Aug 10, 2013)

TO: Hayman1 , what seed rate are you using planting orchard and fescue. I am getting ready to seed Extend and Flourish tall fescue in a bottom field.I am also mixing smooth brome with it. Orchard 7 lbs. acre , Brome 8 and fescue 5 . Good luck.


----------



## Oak Hill Farm (Sep 17, 2015)

We are looking to drill seed (overseed) 40 acres here in Gordonsville VA with orchard grass. The 2 varieties that keep popping up are Tekapo and Potomac. The 40 acres will get hayed in the spring and eventually be turnout pasture for horses. Also, I have been told not to drill straight orchard, but mix with timothy and a little clover. Any info on this is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

used to sow a variety called shilo now we use benchmark.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry, Bunkhouse, did not see your ? New seeding for og, 25-30#. Fescue new seeding around 50 for 31, have not fiddled with the EF stuff, was going to use 20# of OG and 15# EFF but dropped the fescue for Tekapo og mixed with Extend. Seeded those mixed 1/3 tek, 2/3 extend at about 25#/ac on new ground, 15-17#/ac on reseeding hayfields.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Oakhill-Tekapo is a spreading variety of og. Supposed to be great for grazing. Can't really comprehend a recommendation to use Timothy in a grazing routine as it does not like to be close clipped and goes dormant when you want it for grazing. Seems to me if you wanted a hay and grazing mix, that a mix of a upright variety of og, some tekapo, and some EFFescue would be your ticket. Each should complement the other and as long as you did not graze it into the dust, you should be fine. I only use KY 31 in my paddocks for horses so can't help you with actual observations.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I saw this og blend called Byrons Orchardgrass Blend North made up of Intensiv, Niva and Athos thoughts. Also has anyone have experience or know about Lakota Brome?

https://www.forageseeds.com/orchard-grass-seed/byron-seeds-byrons-orchardgrass-blend-north-seed.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thorim said:


> I saw this og blend called Byrons Orchardgrass Blend North made up of Intensiv, Niva and Athos thoughts. Also has anyone have experience or know about Lakota Brome?
> 
> https://www.forageseeds.com/orchard-grass-seed/byron-seeds-byrons-orchardgrass-blend-north-seed.html


I have tried both Athos and Intensiv, I liked them and their maturity....but they will not work here....not drought tolerant enough....but may work well in your climate.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Oak Hill Farm said:


> Also, I have been told not to drill straight orchard, but mix with timothy and a little clover. Any info on this is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


I have not heard anyone say to "not drill straight orchard grass"....Timothy yes, because in the Southern reaches of its range it will go dormant and you will get zero second cutting and plenty of weeds, crabgrass, and foxtail.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I planted a mix by Buffalo Brand seed last spring. It is 30% Crown Royale Orchard Grass, 25% Fleet Meadow Brome, 25% VNS Smooth Brome and 20% Ryegrass. It has been fantastic. Last year it produced about 3 cuttings, but I cut each cutting early to stop weeds. This year the 2nd year it has simply been amazing. First cutting was just huge with very few seed heads. 2nd was great too, but to my surprise that 3rd cutting was fantastic even without any fertilizer.

This spring I planted another field of it and will get 4 cuttings off it. Though 3 cuttings were full of lambs quarter weeds (who knows where they came from). But 4th will be a good cutting with no weeds. I anticipate next year it will be very productive with no weeds. Just like what I planted last year.

So to answer the question. I suspect I like Crown Royale orchard grass.


----------

